# Comm Van as farraday cage?



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello friends. Looking for a little input.
Recently bought a large military comm van from the local fire dept. Ugly as sin to be sure. It's shaped like a modern truck mounted slide in but much larger. Two doors, one on the back and one on the side, and the entire left side can open up clam style where the bottom half becomes a floor and the top become a roof. There are two location outside that are marked "Ground Cable, attach here".
Now here is my question. When properly grounded will this van act as a shielded EMP enclosure?
My desire is to set it up for reloading and comms.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not my area of expertise, but definitely going to watch the thread with interest.


----------



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Not my area of expertise, but definitely going to watch the thread with interest.


Couldn't pass it up. $25.00! If nothing else it will make a great mini man cave and reloading room. Did cost $150.00 to get moved up the mountain tho.


----------



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

Caribou said:


> I doubt it, unless it was designed that way and being military that is possible. Step inside and try your cell phone. I expect that the grounding is more for the radios but it is worth a try.
> 
> My theory is that if something like that is not 100% effective it might still help. Check the bars on your phone inside and out.


Lol. I have to drive 2 hours to use my cell phone. Remote with a capital R. I'll step in, seal up and try an HT inside. If 7 watts doesn't get out I might be ok.
Otherwise I still mount the radios, but in such a way that I can box them with a grounded mesh design and a grounded antenna disconnect. My spare HTs and mobiles are properly wrapped and in ammo boxes.


----------



## kd4ulw (Feb 11, 2015)

If you have strong commercial FM and AM radio service in your area take a portable radio inside and shut the doors and see what kind of reception you get. HT’s can have their signal attenuated strongly from being inside a regular car.

I second that the grounding points that you notice are just for electrical ground, you want to eliminate any lengths of wires for EMP protection, they will just act as an antenna and focus the surge towards your equipment.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Maxxdad said:


> Hello friends. Looking for a little input.
> Recently bought a large military comm van from the local fire dept. Ugly as sin to be sure. It's shaped like a modern truck mounted slide in but much larger. Two doors, one on the back and one on the side, and the entire left side can open up clam style where the bottom half becomes a floor and the top become a roof. There are two location outside that are marked "Ground Cable, attach here".
> Now here is my question. When properly grounded will this van act as a shielded EMP enclosure?
> My desire is to set it up for reloading and comms.


Lucky you - that was a steal.

NOT EMP proof. Too many holes - HVAC, power connectors, etc.

I would check for leaks. Some of those are pretty notorious for water infiltration.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Any pics?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Is it like this?


----------



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> View attachment 21586
> Is it like this?


A bit shorter but yes.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's the ground for equipment, not the vehicle itself to make it EMP-proof. That's one heck of a buy, though! Nice job!


----------



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

Once I have it where I want it and level I'll ground it good. Like someone previously said anything helps. 

It will be interesting experimenting.


----------



## Maxxdad (Oct 15, 2017)

Ok, did some research on this particular Van, Communication. M series.
Nope.
Grounding is electrical not EMP. The newer series includes lead foil and a dynamic mesh that does in fact create an EMP shield.

This older unit replied on device shielding of the individual components. 

However, the HT test did give me some hope that it will provide some protection. Ill seal it the best I can with foil tape and iron wool for the bigger holes. 
It also has an oil fired heater with electric blower that looks down right dangerous lol. I'll be pulling that monster out for scrap. Bet that gives me another 12 sq feet to play with.

All in all pretty happy with the $175.00 investment. 
Once I get it all set up I'll provide project pictures.


----------

